# How Can I Lower Phosphate In A Freshwater Tank



## jcartell (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi i have two questions can some one help. How can i lower my phosphate right now reading are 2.0ppm very lite cloudiness in tank,
2nd question If i do lower my phosphate will it lower my PH level or my KH level


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Are you sure you want to remove them?

My water is super high with phosphates and I've never had any problems. I've kept just about everything that swims. The only problems I've had with phosphates are in a planted aquarium.

I tend not to mess with water chemistry unless I need to for breeding.

You have two choices for removing phosphates RO water or chemical filtration media. The later you can find online here:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supp ... /3578/8057


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Is there phosphate in your tap water? How often and how much do you change water? Please tell us more about your tank, what Friday you keep, and what your other water parameters are.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Chemipure elite removes phosphates


----------



## jcartell (Sep 4, 2012)

k 48 gallon bow tank marineland canister 360 aqua clear 110 18 african cichlids ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates 5.0 phosphate 2.0 ph 8.0 kh 125.3 water change every week about 12-15 gallons. clear filters every month change carbon and polish pads


----------



## jcartell (Sep 4, 2012)

i was thinking about buying poly pads for my canister are they any good


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

*This topic has been merged with a duplicate thread from another sub-forum.*


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You can increase your water changes to 20-30 gallons a week, and as long as the phosphates aren't in your source water, that should take care of it. If your tap water has 2.0 ppm phosphate, then look at SeaChem Phosguard or a similar product.

Another option is to go with what you've got for source water, and add a few plants to the mix.  You'd likely need to adjust your lighting a bit, but there are some plants that are good in high pH that don't get munched on by the fish.


----------



## jcartell (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks I'll look into it


----------

